# My frame



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

Im 185cm(6.1) for 62kg( 128lbs) is my frame good for my height and weight ? Do I have a good potential and genetic for lifting ?


Some other pic


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 26, 2019)

Framecel


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Framecel



Can I have serious answers no troll? This considering my weight and my height. Of course I’m skinny with no muscle, but I’m talking about frame and bones


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Can I have serious answers no troll? This considering my weight and my height. Of course I’m skinny with no muscle, but I’m talking about frame and bones


Ur frame isn't good


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Ur frame isn't good



Can you explain me why ?


----------



## qwep (Jan 26, 2019)

Framecel put on weight


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Can you explain me why ?


Ur shoulder length to hip ratio is low


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Ur shoulder length to hip ratio is low



When I look at the pic the ratio seems to be more than 2


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Can I have serious answers no troll?


why do you even ask?
seriously - why does it matter if you have potential for anything
building lean muscle WILL certainly benefit you as it will improve anybody.... your question is redundant, just gymmax if you want to look better or not if you don't


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

Look at this pic when I’m standing straight


bobs_pls said:


> why do you even ask?
> seriously - why does it matter if you have potential for anything
> building lean muscle WILL certainly benefit you as it will improve anybody.... your question is redundant, just gymmax if you want to look better or not if you don't



I just wanna know if I had good genetic for that or I will be stopped my gen


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 26, 2019)

Frame doesn't matter to you man because you've got such a great face with 40mm PFL eyes displaying great emotion and charisma. Girls aren't even going to care about your frame.






Fuckkkk what a slayer


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Frame doesn't matter to you man because you've got such a great face with 40mm PFL eyes displaying great emotion and charisma. Girls aren't even going to care about your frame.
> 
> View attachment 16161
> 
> ...



Stop trolling bro
Can someone who really know the subject aware me on my bones and frame ?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Stop trolling bro



Your frame certainly isn't bad tbh and will only get better


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I just wanna know if I had good genetic for that or I will be stopped my gen


And I think you're just vain and narcissistic


----------



## androidcel (Jan 26, 2019)

ur dyel


----------



## Heirio (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> When I look at the pic the ratio seems to be more than 2


HAHAH RATIO OF 2 ARE YOU INSANE???

Nigga a ratio of 2 is literally David Laid tier frame







Not even top bodies like Chris Hemsworth have a 2:1 ratio


 watch that, its timestamped. Start at 13:10


----------



## DrTony (Jan 26, 2019)

narrow clavicles. narrow ribcage. Ectromorphic tendencies


----------



## Nibba (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> When I look at the pic the ratio seems to be more than 2


Mine is 1.9 so urs def isn't 2

https://streamable.com/v1d5v


DrTony said:


> narrow clavicles. narrow ribcage. Ectromorphic tendencies


Looking juicy in your pfp @DrTony
Can u also give me a good video to watch explaining action potentials in regards to the sodium channels? Why are there two gates for them but not for potassium? Is it a fail safe? We just learned about it on Friday in my physiology class and all the videos I find are of 15 year old retards explaining it badly


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

DrTony said:


> narrow clavicles. narrow ribcage. Ectromorphic tendencies



My clavicle are 18cm each


----------



## Kenma (Jan 26, 2019)

Lift weights 
You have potential


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hips to shoulder ratio depends on how muscle you have. Cause when you lift you had many inches shoulders length. So my question is about my frame considering that I have no muscle


----------



## VST (Jan 26, 2019)

62kg? How the fuck do you guys get so thin? Are you measuring yourself properly?
I'm 5'11" and 68kg. Makes me wonder what my face would look like at 62kg tbh NGL.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

VST said:


> 62kg? How the fuck do you guys get so thin? Are you measuring yourself properly?
> I'm 5'11" and 68kg. Makes me wonder what my face would look like at 62kg tbh NGL.



Yess 62kg confirmed bro


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm really tired of seeing this faggots face


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 26, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> I'm really tired of seeing this faggots face


Did you actually see your face ahahahaha you look like utter shit


Mansnob said:


> I'm really tired of seeing this faggots face



If I come to your school I will bully you and slay all the bitches around


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 26, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> for 62kg


62 is 136. Your frame looks average.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hourglass hips


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 26, 2019)

Shoulder width to head ratio looks fine. Just gain some weights.


----------



## Jack Storm (Oct 28, 2020)

Arceus300 said:


> View attachment 16154
> 
> Im 185cm(6.1) for 62kg( 128lbs) is my frame good for my height and weight ? Do I have a good potential and genetic for lifting ?
> 
> ...





Arceus300 said:


> View attachment 16154
> 
> Im 185cm(6.1) for 62kg( 128lbs) is my frame good for my height and weight ? Do I have a good potential and genetic for lifting ?
> 
> ...



Decent frame. Just ignore the lifeless trolls here. I made the mistake of asking people opinions on this specifics ratings forum. Next time, try avoiding this forum. Lookism is a better alternative.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Oct 28, 2020)

Jack Storm said:


> Decent frame. Just ignore the lifeless trolls here. I made the mistake of asking people opinions on this specifics ratings forum. Next time, try avoiding this forum. Lookism is a better alternative.


This forum lives so rent free in your head that you decided to bump a 2 year old Arceus thread to vent


----------

